# Thinking about getting a puppy and have a few q's



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

So we are wanting a puppy for our 4 yr old daughter, we have looked up many breeds and surprisingly a Staffy seems to be the ideal pet. We have never owned a dog before.

So how often do they need there nails clipped?
Grooming needed?
Vets checks so many times a year?

Would a staffy be ideal?

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes a Staff is ideal for famillies, but there are more questions aimed at you the keeper than you've asked.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> So we are wanting a puppy for our 4 yr old daughter, we have looked up many breeds and surprisingly a Staffy seems to be the ideal pet. We have never owned a dog before.
> 
> So how often do they need there nails clipped?
> Grooming needed?
> ...


I havent had to get my dogs nails clipped since he was a pup walking seems to keep them short in answer to that one I grew up with staffs nice dogs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> So we are wanting a puppy for our 4 yr old daughter, we have looked up many breeds and surprisingly a Staffy seems to be the ideal pet. We have never owned a dog before.
> 
> So how often do they need there nails clipped?
> Grooming needed?
> ...


Don't think u need to groom a staff either occasional bath maybe


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheers for the replies.

Yeah i thought as much about the grooming as they dont have long coats and didnt know about the nails.

But what q's should we ask the breeder? We've been asking that they are de-flea'd, wormed would you get anything to prove these had been done? And its best to see both parents and what living environment they are in.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Any health tests done on the parents?? Natural birth??


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It would be very difficult to get a proper staffy, and with a 4 year old in the house there would in my opinion be inadvisable to get what people are calling staffies, which can have many other breeds mixed in including bull dog types, some of which are not so good with children and terrier types which are even worse.

Although without a doubt children can have great relationships with dogs I do find it a little off putting that you say you want to get the dog for the child. Getting a puppy it will be difficult for the child to really have much interaction with the pup until a fair amount of training is done, puppy teeth are very sharp and mouthing very common, until it is trained not to do so your child could suffer a lot of pain from those teeth. Yes she can do things around the house for the dog, place food in the bowl and throw toys, but as for interaction that needs super close observation. I have seen too many children with a lifetime fear of dogs because their parents mishandled the introduction of a dog and the child and the parents misjudged puppy play biting.

They are good dogs to have around children, but I would say not good dogs to be a childs dogs....though few I can think off are. What experience does she have with dogs? They are prone to pulling, so not a dog she could walk and just playing around them Staffies are very heavy, and in fact them and a lab puppy are the only breeds that have knocked me down, and they do so with ease, a lot of bulk and low to the ground below knee level. You crumple when hit from behind, for a child this could be scary and quite damaging.

Edited to mention:- it appears there is a baby due soon, training a puppy is a full time job, and not one that I am sure anyone who has had a baby and raised a puppy would advise doing even close to at the same time.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Also i wouldnt advise it with a new baby coming into your lives so soon


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

If you do want to get a Staff go to a proper breeder KC registered is the best bet not just one of the many "oh let's have a litter of puppies" a friend of mine breeds them and she would be able to put you onto a good breeder that would have done all the appropriate health checks etc.

If you want contact info PM me and I can give you her email address.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

We have now decided to go for a shih tzu, and when we said it would be her puppy we didn't necessarily mean she would be looking after it all the time like holding the lead or having to feed it.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> We have now decided to go for a shih tzu, and when we said it would be her puppy we didn't necessarily mean she would be looking after it all the time like holding the lead or having to feed it.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


i know you have not asked advice on this new breed you have chosen but
In the right hands they can be great...but Not a breed I would trust with children in your situation, being first time owners with lots of demands on your time. 

A lot of people believe small dogs will be little trouble, and in the vast majority of cases this is very far from the truth. They not an easy breed to housetrain and fairly hard to train full stop. A breed that will need consistency and without firm rules will push things to get its own way, being very head strong and tenacious breed this can include snapping and even biting

There are some breeds which in my experience can be less prone to this small dog yappy/snappy behaviour even in the hands of less experienced owners, such as the Tibetan spaniel and the papillon, but then others may say they have met poor ones, they still need a good upbringing, just tend in my experience to be a little better at staying even minded.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Again make sure the breeder has done all relevant health checks they can have a lot of problems if badly bred.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with everything Kare has said - there's nothing better than a responsibly bred staffy, but it's not a dog for very small children, because they are so strong and heavy.

In my experience from a friend who breed Shih Tzus they can be very difficult to house train and with a new baby on the way that isn't something you will likely want to deal with, especially on the basis that you've never owned a dog before, so have no experience on housetraining dogs.

I have to agree that this should be put on the 'back boiler' until the baby is here and a bit older. Imao dealing with a new baby and an active youngster is enough for any mother to cope with, without dealing with all the difficulties a young puppy can bring.

Sorry if it isn't what you want to hear, but it's practical advice.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

As a mum of two (aged 4 & 7) I would agree that it would be hest to wait.
We have 4 dogs (2 of them we had before the kids were born) and I'll tell you it's damned hard work.. All those ideas of casually pushing the pram to drop your child off at preschool/school whilst the dog trots along side are just that ideas... What will most likely happen is you will drag your child along, baby will cry and in the end the dog will stay at home cause you're running late!
Lol

I wouldn't change my dogs but I would advise that getting a dog whilst you are expecting is perhaps not the best idea.
If you want your child to have experience of a dog why not walk a friends or walk dogs at a local rescue centre?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I realised on re reading that my post could sound a little like I'm trying to teach granny to suck eggs but I didn't mean it to.

I just wanted to get across how difficult it has been for me... And I still have moments... Then Eileen has to come along and give out virtual hugs.!
Lol

Enjoy your baby and little one first... Don't spend your precious free time when the baby and child are asleep picking up puppy poo and trying to toilet train.
However if you are adamant you want a dog at least summer is a good time to do toileting as it's (supposedly) drier and light nights.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

We got our olde Tyme bulldog whilst my Missus was pregnant was always desperate for a dog and with my Missus not working for a while thought it was the right time he's soo good with my littlen it's unreal it's been much harder with the new pup , now paige is 2 but shes getting there. id say go for a staff I had them all through my childhood from about 4 years old such good stable dogs any staff with papers should be pure staff , I'd also advise considering a olde Tyme bully mines a pleasure to own although he had a spell of being a little bad outside in the house and garden he's a dream such a big lazy softy he's never chewed anything took any food off my littlen or done anything to her he's a nervous dog but won't even flinch when the littlen accidentally falls on him or something . Seriously has Been a pleasure to own wouldn't even like to contemplate he won't be here for ever


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I prob should mention we got him when she was 3 months pregnant so had plenty of time to train him and he was probably good practice having a bit of responsibility


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

shih tzu's are cracking little dogs we have 4 (17 dogs in total) you do need to be firm when it comes to grooming though im a profesional dog groomer and the amount of shih tzus that come in matted due to the owners not taking the grooming part serious , get a table /area where the dog gets used to that being its grooming area .Use a metal comb, no playing or anything be firm little bit at a time till it gets used to being groomed playtime afterwards and lots of praise they have a lifetime of grooming in front of them at around £30 a time every 8 weeks or so is also worth while taking into consideration unless you can do it yourself 

we also have a staff she is beautifull bit of a handfull when she was a pup but a total babe now shes 2


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you considered a Retired Greyhound? These are older dogs that are used to being around people & adore children :2thumb:. I work at a re-homing kennel & they come in all shapes & sizes. There is no real difference between dogs & bitches as both are as affectionate. They are a low maintenance breed that require very little exercise (happy with a couple of short walks a day). They don't require much grooming, only when moulting which is twice a year they would need grooming every couple of days, inbetween just a quick brush over with a stiff brush will suffice. They don't eat loads & are fed a working dog maintenance diet (no VAT on working dog food). I wouldn't be without them now (i have 5 Greyhounds). They are a breed that are happy to be left & spend most of their day asleep. As you have a baby on the way a Greyhound would be ideal as they don't need much time spent on them so you can devote all your time to the new baby :2thumb:.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

As you know hun I've recently got my puppy and I agree in waiting until after baby is born. Iove my pup to bits but its hard work as he wakes in early hrs of morning yapping along with baby which is pretty tiring. Also you don't just have the pup to train but you have to train yourself and partner and 4yr old too. My kids won't leave the pup alone constantly hounding him I keep warning them that he will nip if they keep on but they don't listen and have been got by his needle like teeth (at least they learn the hard way). Toilet training is also a long drawn out process, you think your getting somewhere only for pup to decide otherwise. Cleaning up pup, cage, toys and poo at silly o clock is no fun esp if they wake 3 to 4 times in early hrs and do it (chester is pain for it lol). Obviously only yourself can make the decision but make sure its the right one. I know I'm wobbling a bit about my sudden decision but I've taken the plunge so have to get on with it. Another factor is whose going to watch pup when you have busy days shopping, baby clinic etc or if before baby is here when your in labour etc? Sadly they can't be left alone for prolonged periods straight away that is something you will need to work on too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Have you considered a Retired Greyhound? These are older dogs that are used to being around people & adore children :2thumb:. I work at a re-homing kennel & they come in all shapes & sizes. There is no real difference between dogs & bitches as both are as affectionate. They are a low maintenance breed that require very little exercise (happy with a couple of short walks a day). They don't require much grooming, only when moulting which is twice a year they would need grooming every couple of days, inbetween just a quick brush over with a stiff brush will suffice. They don't eat loads & are fed a working dog maintenance diet (no VAT on working dog food). I wouldn't be without them now (i have 5 Greyhounds). They are a breed that are happy to be left & spend most of their day asleep. As you have a baby on the way a Greyhound would be ideal as they don't need much time spent on them so you can devote all your time to the new baby :2thumb:.


Some friends of mine took a retired greyhound a year ago and he is the most quiet placid dog you're ever likely to meet. For some reason he really likes me :halo: and apparently, unlike most visitors who he barely gets out of bed to greet, wherever he is in the house when I arrive he comes to greet me. However, unlike the other dogs my friends have owned, Sweep just walks up and fixes me with those gorgeous hound eyes (hound eyes get me every time!) and gets his attention! :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I was choosing a dog, (I had a baby too), I thought about a greyhound but thought they might get hurt easily if the child was to be 'patting' it or tumbling over it. I went for a bigger (edit: not bigger but thicker skinned, more fat and hair)dog I thought looked like it could take a few 'knocks' (obviously my child is encouraged to be gentle and now is very gentle at 2) 
I would never choose to get a puppy while I had a young child though. Too much hard work, way too much poop.

I got a rescue, 'elderly' dog. He's bullet-proof with children, cats, and all other small animals, and doesn't need too much walking, he also came 100% toilet/house trained XD he doesn't bark either... so no waking up the baby... He's the perfect dog for us, I'd suggest rehoming one that is already 'perfect' :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But please make sure that you are being told the truth! Sadly a lot of people who desperately want to get rid of their dog will say anything to get rid of it!

Whereas if you get one from a breed rescue, it *should *have been temperament tested etc by the rescue before it goes up for homing, so a safer bet. Also if you take one from a rescue and there is a problem they are more likely to take it back and offer you a more suitable dog, than someone advertising "dog free to good home"


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

feorag said:


> Some friends of mine took a retired greyhound a year ago and he is the most quiet placid dog you're ever likely to meet. For some reason he really likes me :halo: and apparently, unlike most visitors who he barely gets out of bed to greet, wherever he is in the house when I arrive he comes to greet me. However, unlike the other dogs my friends have owned, Sweep just walks up and fixes me with those gorgeous hound eyes (hound eyes get me every time!) and gets his attention! :flrt:



Yep, that's Greyhounds to a tee :2thumb:. They can become more attached to certain people, we have ones at the kennel's who are more attached to some kennelhands than others :2thumb:. Oh yes those eyes, who in their right mind could resist them?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone :2thumb:

We dont live alone we live with my OH's parents as they dont work due to his mum being ill and is dad is her carer as she has a brain tumor, i dont work and havent since i had Courtney so i could look after her.

We wanted a puppy due to Courtney being afraid of dogs so didnt want an adult rescue so they could grow together.
We bought a Shih-Tzu x Maltese and he is just the sweetest :flrt: 9 weeks old and he is paper trained, wormed, de-flea'd and when he wants the loo hes either running outside if the back door is open or going on the paper :2thumb: such a great little puppy.

Courtney named him Iggy after her fav Moshi Monster :lol2: And will start a new thread with pics in.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ah, well, that was quick... but yes pics are a must!!!
sounds an eclectic mix...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

congrats on the new arrival I hope things work out, being a puppy mummy is hard work but also rewarding. In some ways getting puppy now is a good idea as you will have a fair few weeks until your baby arrives so alot of hard work with pup will have already been done, it will also give your daughter something else to focus on rather than feeling pushed out when baby comes (it can sometimes happen I know since getting our puppy our two year old isnt as clingy). cant wait to see pics


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new family member. He sounds like a very good little boy.

I hope you are all very happy together.:flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats on the pup


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations on the puppy but will you really have time to take care of that coat once you have a demanding toddler & baby to look after? It will need grooming several times a day to keep it matt free & if it gets wet & dirty will need bathing to keep those matts at bay :whistling2:.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and yes we will as i said we are not the only people here.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, but if your OH's mum is ill with a brain tumour and his father is caring for her, it doesn't sound like they're going to have a lot of time to look after the dog, as well as your 2 children, whether you're there or not?

So Corny Girl has a point.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you cannot go wrong with a staffy if its well bred and brought up correctly


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

feorag said:


> Yes, but if your OH's mum is ill with a brain tumour and his father is caring for her, it doesn't sound like they're going to have a lot of time to look after the dog, as well as your 2 children, whether you're there or not?
> 
> So Corny Girl has a point.


She has been ill for over 20 years and needs help with walking apart from that shes fine bless her so she can do everything normally she just suffers from fits daily which tire her out.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

SiUK said:


> you cannot go wrong with a staffy if its well bred and brought up correctly



Nope you cant thats right just in our opinion when Courtney and the staff were older she will want to take it for walks and wont be good as a staff will be quite strong for her.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Nope you cant thats right just in our opinion when Courtney and the staff were older she will want to take it for walks and wont be good as a staff will be quite strong for her.


Not all Staffs pull, some small dogs pull harder and worse on a lead than an average Staff.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Not all Staffs pull, some small dogs pull harder and worse on a lead than an average Staff.


Totally agree, I have a miniature schnauzer who pulls worse than my rottie and he's only 6month old!


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Well this thread was completely pointless. 

OP - I'd like some advise on such and such a dog, here is my situation

Sensible forum lovelies - Post upon post of sound advice

OP - OMG new puppeh so cute, but nothing at all like the one I wanted advise on in the first place. 

Me - pulls hair out. 

Little dogs are LOTS of work, and in some cases far more work than larger dogs. They don't tend to tire as easily, are often bored if not correctly stimulated which can lead to a whole host of insecurities and behavioural problems. Not to mention many have a "little man" complex which needs a firm hand or they will walk all over you. I hope it works out for you, I really do. At least when you are up for the baby at silly o'clock you can also take the pup out through the night during house training (if you don't get it done within the first week or so).


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Not all Staffs pull, some small dogs pull harder and worse on a lead than an average Staff.


Hopefully this pup will live a good happy life with them and then after that, say maybe in 10-12 years they will want another dog and the baby born will be 10-12 and much more robust and then there is little doubt one of the best dogs in the world for them to consider would be a staffy. 

However they have made their decision and they have a dog. On this occasion it is not a staffy. I am not sure what good is gained now in trying to convince them they have they should have got the staffy. I think at this point providing anything but support is detrimental to the pup.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

*Amazing staffie*

I have a staffie and i have 2 children. 3 years and a 9 month old.The dog is a full kc reg pedigree as there is some terrible so called staffies out there that are total mongrels.You have to pay good money for a quality staffie as mine was £650 pound six years ago.He is amazing with the children and is very protective over them and my wife.The kids love him and we wouldnt change him for anything.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Well this thread was completely pointless.
> 
> OP - I'd like some advise on such and such a dog, here is my situation
> 
> ...


Why pull your hair out?

I had a few q's i thought i would ask on here but it seems like i shouldnt of bothered.

Why does it matter that we changed the puppy that we originally wanted? 

And yes he does tire easily as Courtney wear's him out a good un. Every dog is different and so is there character.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

GECKO MICK said:


> I have a staffie and i have 2 children. 3 years and a 9 month old.The dog is a full kc reg pedigree as there is some terrible so called staffies out there that are total mongrels.You have to pay good money for a quality staffie as mine was £650 pound six years ago.He is amazing with the children and is very protective over them and my wife.The kids love him and we wouldnt change him for anything.


Thats great he's protective of your family.

I was showing Courtney Staffie puppy pics and she was like aw so cute then i would show her the mum or dad's pic and she said when it gets that big you and daddy can have him :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

GECKO MICK said:


> I have a staffie and i have 2 children. 3 years and a 9 month old.The dog is a full kc reg pedigree as there is some terrible so called staffies out there that are total mongrels.You have to pay good money for a quality staffie as mine was £650 pound six years ago.He is amazing with the children and is very protective over them and my wife.The kids love him and we wouldnt change him for anything.



I couldn't agree more with what you've done :2thumb:. Buying a Staffie from someone who actually cares about the breed & who does all the health tests etc... means you will get a well balanced puppy who will socialise easily with other dogs & be a pleasure to own :2thumb:.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I noticed someone commented on them having terrier possible bred into them and being even worse when you have children.

I have to disagree with that one, i own JRT he is o course a terrier not had one ounce of snappiness and he has been perfect with my children, i wish people didn't stereotype breeds!


I would recommend maybe waiting till baby is here, i mean i wanted a pup all the way threw my pregnancy and i waited and waited till he was born s people advised me too, well i still always had it on my mine when he got to three months we bought our puppy. Best thing i ever did was wit a little bit and just found out as much info and get in touch with breeders.

Everyone who is being a tad harsh to the OP why?? You say there harder work small breeds obviously but it ins't impossible to work with. so before you jump down people throat just THINK! 

I think maybe ADVICE is better than pushing posters away surely your not helping one bit jesus and i know why i don't come on this board much lol.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Lover said:


> I noticed someone commented on them having terrier possible bred into them and being even worse when you have children.


I said this

Every pure breed/type that was created by humans (up until recently) had a purpose, a reason, even if that reason, like some small breeds, was just as a mobile hot-water bottle. People didn't really set out to make a breed with certain looks, they simply bred together dogs fit for the purpose, ones that could actually do the job. This by default lead to dogs that had the right balance of traits being bred. 
Terriers for example to kill vermin were fast and quick to react. They were also more useful if independent and happy to go off alone. A low need to do things just because it pleases humans
On the other staffies were for fighting things, a slower thinking approach designed to bring down an animal far larger than themselves through sheer will power to hang on in there. They are also dogs devoted to people and willing to take pain without reacting, as the handler had to be able to patch up a fairly broken dog without risk of being bit.
Both individually OK, well balanced, but mix those and what if you get the dog with low desire to please humans, with quick reactions, little thinking and the strength and determination of the staff? That is how cross breeds come out, just like looks, breed traits are passed down genetically in the same way as a babies drive to suckle and human babies still try to grip on like apes. They may have an equal mix of traits, they may act almost purely like one breed or the other, or they may end up with traits that are benefits in one breed, but mixed with that of another are a nightmare.

It is not just staffies or terriers. Just look back on the threads recently about a goldendoodle, 
Goldens are great dogs, I have one, very person orientated and huge huge desire to please and a submissive breed not really a dog to challenge. They are food driven though, which helped in the training of them to retrieve game in some unpleasant and complicated settings. 
Poodles, again great dogs, more tenacious though, they had to be they retrieved in pretty strong waters, to the point where their coat and the cuts where actually "designed" to be built in lifejackets.

What they got from the mix was generally a great dog, but the two separate drives of the goldens love to hold things and love of food and the will power of the poodle, both desirable individually combined to a food and item possessive dog they could not have around children. Yes training had a part, but who without hindsight would have expected such a huge issue, neither parent breed would be prone to it, but the combination well that dog got a mix that did not work well. You could take 20 pups and not get the same desires mixed again, or find three in a litter, that is what mixbreeds involve, a real mixed bag.

These examples that in the past would never have been considered any use, and not bred from, but in this day and age the ones with poorer mix would not be removed from the gene pool because it is not what they can do, it is the money they make and how they look.

So yes I 100% stand behind collecting a generic terrier/staff mix being more of a danger than a pure staff, every single day of the week!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well said! :2thumb:


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Well this thread was completely pointless.
> 
> OP - I'd like some advise on such and such a dog, here is my situation
> 
> ...


I agree little dogs like jacks can be hard work, however they can also be easier than a large dog as you have more options to contain them when over excited. Every dog has its pros and cons and some are easier to train than others. 

To those who are moaning about crosses I don't get it what is so wrong with people buying crosses? I would much rather have a cross that has fewer or no health issues than a purebred one that has the potential to have a whole host of problems.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

The amount of pure breeds that do encounter problems later in life is a lot! Hence why i researched the pups we were interested in from Westies i think that can suffer with there jaw or breathing so a Shih-Tzu seemed ideal.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

natsuko said:


> To those who are moaning about crosses I don't get it what is so wrong with people buying crosses? I would much rather have a cross that has fewer or no health issues than a purebred one that has the potential to have a whole host of problems.



I think as far as health problems go, you can get lucky with a mix and they inherit the best from both parents and so are healthier. OR you can be unlucky and they can inherit issues from both breeds. People seem to have less of a problem with it when the breeder has reasons for breeding the dogs other than would like more money or they look cute.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm one of those. I don't have issues if the breeder is introducing another breed in an attempt to eradicate a health problem within the breed, but when it's just to sell crosses for ridiculous amounts of money, then I most definitely disagree!


----------

